# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  The assholes we are

## Daily Bread

Funny thing has happened in the last two months with the conservatives ,republicans populists or whatever label you want to put on the anti democrats on TPF . We went from Kumbaya and agreeing that any combination of the front runners as long as they weren't establishment GOP would be beneficial to the country to now we're drawing up sides and dragging the other guy through the gutter . Just the way the media ,the GOP and the DNC want us to act . You've lost the focus needed and your handing it back to the Democrates . Your really getting repulsive and are the clear cut reason why we can't get anything corrected . 
Us assholes are what the democrats talk about in meetings . They know we can't agree on anything to fruition . We've got a lot of intelligent posters here and a good sampling of American values . This is solely about the survival of a great country and what we can hopefully do to correct it's direction and give some input in its future .  
Nope -we're now choosing to instead destroy it all and fall right into the hand of the lobbyist paid for front that is controlling every representative in our government. 
If we don't get the damned thing right this time well , I guess we go back to wasting another 4 years and just plain giving up . 
Keep focused , nobody's pure up there - not Trump , Cruz , Carson,  Rubio ,Bush . Not even us down here are pure (except Karl) . 
We've been given a golden opportunity here . Fix it or become the reason it's screwed up. 
Act like this is our last chance . Grow up and stop the fighting .

Give me a hand off this pulpit - the airs thin up here.

----------

Bulldog_67 (02-03-2016),Calypso Jones (02-04-2016),Coolwalker (02-03-2016),DeadEye (02-03-2016),FirstGenCanadian (02-03-2016),Old Ridge Runner (02-03-2016),potlatch (02-03-2016),Sheldonna (02-03-2016)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

I disagree.

Fundamentally disagree.

But, to give your version of p.c. a chance, I will leave it at that.

Happy happy.

----------


## OldSchool

> Funny thing has happened in the last two months with the conservatives ,republicans populists or whatever label you want to put on the anti democrats on TPF . We went from Kumbaya and agreeing that any combination of the front runners as long as they weren't establishment GOP would be beneficial to the country to now we're drawing up sides and dragging the other guy through the gutter . Just the way the media ,the GOP and the DNC want us to act . You've lost the focus needed and your handing it back to the Democrates . Your really getting repulsive and are the clear cut reason why we can't get anything corrected . 
> Us assholes are what the democrats talk about in meetings . They know we can't agree on anything to fruition . We've got a lot of intelligent posters here and a good sampling of American values . This is solely about the survival of a great country and what we can hopefully do to correct it's direction and give some input in its future .  
> Nope -we're now choosing to instead destroy it all and fall right into the hand of the lobbyist paid for front that is controlling every representative in our government. 
> If we don't get the damned thing right this time well , I guess we go back to wasting another 4 years and just plain giving up . 
> Keep focused , nobody's pure up there - not Trump , Cruz , Carson,  Rubio ,Bush . Not even us down here are pure (except Karl) . 
> We've been given a golden opportunity here . Fix it or become the reason it's screwed up. 
> Act like this is our last chance . Grow up and stop the fighting .
> 
> Give me a hand off this pulpit - the airs thin up here.


I know what you mean... Karl's not human.

Seriously though, I like how you are looking at the bigger picture.

----------

Bulldog_67 (02-03-2016),Daily Bread (02-03-2016),FirstGenCanadian (02-03-2016)

----------


## Bulldog_67

> I know what you mean... Karl's not human.
> 
> *Seriously though, I like how you are looking at the bigger picture*.


Would be great if others would actually understand the bigger picture @Daily Bread has put forth. We are at a precipice and there needs to be a message sent before the Country goes over. Some may not like the way to try to go about it. I certainly am concerned no matter what may happen in November. I'd most certainly HATE to somehow see a seriously corrupt Hag elected, or a proclaimed socialist, but when will ALL Conservatives send the damn message that we know we aren't getting represented because the GOP establishment is the same as the WHOLE establishment? Step up Cruz and take Trump's messages that have made him get a great amount of support and you'll Cruize right into the nomination and the Presidency. You know what the people want to hear Ted, just like the GOP establishment does but don't want it in the public square. It concerns me why you won't make things "perfectly" clear about enforcing the rule of law, but instead stay vague. You're riding the "establishment" fence.

We are assholes I suppose if we're willing to let this opportunity pass us by.

----------

Daily Bread (02-03-2016),FirstGenCanadian (02-03-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

This is along the same lines... @Canadianeye.  



> Just a couple of interesting observations.
> 
> One, is that I keep finding myself thinking in the wrong tense, regarding the power brokers of the Republican Party. I am always thinking internally that the apple cart is getting overturned. They are being broken down. The people are finally starting to win.
> 
> Perhaps many conservatives find themselves internally thinking along the same lines.
> 
> The truth of it is, you have already achieved the victory...but our minds are wrapped in the fog of war within the party ranks, and have been so browbeaten for decades by their machinations, that the correct tense isn't easily arrived at, as a natural first thought.
> 
> You have won that battle. It is already done. Present tense. Current. Right now, you are the overwhelming genuine conservative base and voice of the Republican Party.
> ...


Sometimes, man, you scare me...

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Let's not doubt the desirability of movement, Party and national unity.

But, until and unless the best possible Chief Executive is in place we will never have the necessary parts in place to make this unity possible.

And the thing is that once Trump fans learn more about Ted Cruz and once they see how he works, they will be happy with him.

*Because TED CRUZ has a higher standard than Don Trump.*

But if Don is elected, the real Conservatives in America will still be unable to rest easy because they will wonder when Don 's moderate impulses will guide him to do something HE may believe is good, but is actually harmful to America or Conservatism in America in the long term.

So, bottom line, if Ted wins in November your idea has a chance to become actualized. 

If anyone else wins, your idea will have far less of a chance for success.

IMHO.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Would be great if others would actually understand the bigger picture @<a href="http://thepoliticsforums.com/member.php?u=1087" target="_blank">Daily Bread</a> has put forth. We are at a precipice and there needs to be a message sent before the Country goes over. Some may not like the way to try to go about it. I certainly am concerned no matter what may happen in November. I'd most certainly HATE to somehow see a seriously corrupt Hag elected, or a proclaimed socialist, but when will ALL Conservatives send the damn message that we know we aren't getting represented because the GOP establishment is the same as the WHOLE establishment? Step up Cruz and take Trump's messages that have made him get a great amount of support and you'll Cruize right into the nomination and the Presidency. You know what the people want to hear Ted, just like the GOP establishment does but don't want it in the public square. It concerns me why you won't make things "perfectly" clear about enforcing the rule of law, but instead stay vague. You're riding the "establishment" fence.
> 
> We are assholes I suppose if we're willing to let this opportunity pass us by.


And Cruz has been standing up for the right side and acting boldly, smartly and valiantly ever time he could, it seems.

On so many different issues, you think because Don mentions it in big bold boastful brushstrokes that he's the only one doing it. Or that he did it first.

Watch this and you will argue your side more effectively.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Here are some promises Cruz made in his Iowa victory speech.

And this is where you guys who ASSume Ted Cruz is like any other politician, need to pay attention...*remember his promises because he is known for keeping every one.*

And he asks that you not believe ANYTHING he or any of the other candidates say.

Instead, hold them accountable for what they do or don't do.




> _If you want a candidate to repeal Obamacare, then support a candidate who has LED the fight to repeal Obamacare.
> 
> If you want a president to stop amnesty, to secure the borders and keep us safe, then support a candidate who has LED the fight to stop amnesty to secure the borders and to keep us safe.
> 
> If you want a candidate to support life and marriage and religious liberty, then support a candidate who spent decades of his life fighting to defend life and marriage and religious liberty. 
> 
> If you want a candidate to defend the second amendment right to keep and bear arms, then ask of every candidate where were you in the spring of 2013 when Barack Obama and Harry Reid and Chuck Schumer tried to undermine the second amendment right to keep and bear arms? 
> 
> If you want a candidate who will stand unapologetically with the nation of Israel, then support a candidate who has LED the fight over and over again to stand by our friend and ally, the nation of Israel.
> ...


Continued at link.

Iowa caucus: Ted Cruz echoes Ronald Reagan in victory speech - Vox

----------

DeadEye (02-03-2016),JustPassinThru (02-03-2016),Rickity Plumber (02-03-2016),Sheldonna (02-03-2016)

----------


## East of the Beast

Daily Bread's concerns are not warranted.This is the process.Even though we are going at each other pretty hard over our candidate,there ain't no way anyone is going to vote Democrat.Because in the end we are conservatives and we know what has to be done. When November 2016 comes I'm 100% sure that we will all be of one mind and rally behind whoever our nominee ends  of being.I appreciate everyone here that shares my values and understands where we are as a country.But,until then .....Game On!

----------

DeadEye (02-03-2016),Pregnar Kraps (02-03-2016)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

In addition to his record of achievement, Cruz’s record of actually attacking failed policies is impressive. 

Cut from the Reagan and Thatcher molds, Cruz is committed to small government -- in practice as well as rhetoric.

*Senator Cruz has shown that people want authenticity; voters have had enough of those who say one thing and then do another.* 

Cruz has shown his willingness to stand up to his colleagues who go along to get ahead. 

GOP elites say that such blunt beliefs are too divisive; that social conservatives can’t win a general election. 

In spite of almost universal media hostility, Ted Cruz is either #1 or #2 (depending on the poll) both in Iowa and nationally. 

*In national polls, Cruz beats Hillary when Trump does not.*


Articles: The Extraordinary Ted Cruz

----------


## Daily Bread

> I'd like to see a  Cruz/Trump or Trump/Cruz  ticket.


You had to stir it up again , huh   :Stirthepot: 

Wish they put these smiley things in some kind of order . There a pain in the ass to find.

----------


## potlatch

> I'd like to see a  Cruz/Trump or Trump/Cruz  ticket.


Me too, and that's how we thought it was going to be until they started beating each other up so badly. Now Sarah Palin's stuck her nose into it and slamming Cruz hard too. Strange as it sounds, I think Trump has pretty thin skin - the way he bites back at people. You'd think he'd have elephant's hide after all his years of wheeling/dealing ... :Smile:

----------


## Daily Bread

I don't think he's used to being second guessed

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Hell no ,I just use common sense and go to sleep at 1:30 am . It keeps my mind sharp and alert . Your choice may be muddled because of lack of sleep.


Do you know anything about team sports or military small unit tactics or organizational behavior?

If so, you undetstand that the organization's strength is to work as a team.

To follow a plan of action.

Cruz has a plan. A script. A strategy. It has proven successful so far and it does not depend on the improvisation of a boistrous variant on the same thing we are rebelling against.

Trump is an uncertain gamble.

Of course he will deny it.

But what does the evidence show?




> Don's allegations against Cruz 
>   - Canadian
>   - Carson scandal
>   - Calling him a maniac, liar, unlikeable, which everyone knows is a lie
> 
> Don's attack on Megyn Kelly
> 
> Don's associations with Clinton $500 million donated
> 
> ...


Each of those is a can of worms which added together forms the outline of an amateur.

Cruz is everything we say we want.

And better than or equal to Trump on every point.

----------


## Trinnity

> I think Trump has pretty thin skin


Maybe. He does have a huge ego.


But he trolls his opponents. His lack of class bothers me. You can be tough and still have class.

----------



----------


## Daily Bread

> Do you know anything about team sports or military small unit tactics or organizational behavior?
> 
> If so, you undetstand that the organization's strength is to work as a team.
> 
> To follow a plan of action.
> 
> Cruz has a plan. A script. A strategy. It has proven successful so far and it does not depend on the improvisation of a boistrous variant on the same thing we are rebelling against.
> 
> Trump is an uncertain gamble.
> ...


Your still up ? What the hells the matter with you ?  I'm here trying to get some and my freakin tablets buzzing ,vibrating and flashing on and off . Jeez you know how to screw up somebody's sex life . 
Ok Ok I'll vote for the Cuban /Canadian ! I gotta go , she's getting pissed off

----------


## Trinnity

> Your still up ? What the hells the matter with you ?


Oh, like you have any leg to stand on, Mr. Posting-at-2am.

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Daily Bread

> Oh, like you have any leg to stand on, Mr. Posting-at-2am.



You too ! You people gotta get a life . Out comes the battery on this thing . 

The tablet !

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Have you even bothered to consider who you call your SECOND BEST CHOICE????

Ted Cruz's resume and list of accomplishments.






> *Ted Cruz’s Resume is Very Impressive, Should Make him Standout Amongst Other Candidates*
> 
> ￼John S. Roberts
> August 22, 2015 1:09 pm 
> ￼
> Sen. Ted Cruz is finally beginning to surge in the polls because people are now understanding that of all 17 GOP candidates, Cruz is the most conservative – and his record proves as much.
> 
> Numbers don’t lie.
> 
> ...


Ever Had a Look at Ted Cruzs BLOWING MINDS

----------


## Trinnity

> You too !


I don't sleep. I'm immortal.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Your still up ? What the hells the matter with you ?  I'm here trying to get some and my freakin tablets buzzing ,vibrating and flashing on and off . Jeez you know how to screw up somebody's sex life . 
> Ok Ok I'll vote for the Cuban /Canadian ! I gotta go , she's getting pissed off


You're still up.

Your = possessive form of you.

"Your penis is so large."

You're = You are

"You're right. I am a big dick nigga."

----------

Daily Bread (02-04-2016)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I don't sleep. I'm immortal.


Bing.

----------


## Trinnity

> "You're right. I am a big dick nigga."


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  oh that was funneeee

----------


## Daily Bread

> I don't sleep. I'm immortal.


Yes you are Trinnity - yes you are   :Notworthy:

----------

Knightkore (02-04-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Bing.


What's this infatuation you have with Crosby about ? :Gay:

----------


## Calypso Jones

The only one who can destroy Donald Trump is Donald Trump....and I hate to say this but that is exactly what he's doing.

----------

Daily Bread (02-04-2016),Knightkore (02-04-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

L


> The only one who can destroy Donald Trump is Donald Trump....and I hate to say this but that is exactly what he's doing.


You think he's getting tired of it ?

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Funny thing has happened in the last two months with the conservatives ,republicans populists or whatever label you want to put on the anti democrats on TPF . We went from Kumbaya and agreeing that any combination of the front runners as long as they weren't establishment GOP would be beneficial to the country to now we're drawing up sides and dragging the other guy through the gutter . Just the way the media ,the GOP and the DNC want us to act . You've lost the focus needed and your handing it back to the Democrates . Your really getting repulsive and are the clear cut reason why we can't get anything corrected . 
> Us assholes are what the democrats talk about in meetings . They know we can't agree on anything to fruition . We've got a lot of intelligent posters here and a good sampling of American values . This is solely about the survival of a great country and what we can hopefully do to correct it's direction and give some input in its future .  
> Nope -we're now choosing to instead destroy it all and fall right into the hand of the lobbyist paid for front that is controlling every representative in our government. 
> If we don't get the damned thing right this time well , I guess we go back to wasting another 4 years and just plain giving up . 
> Keep focused , nobody's pure up there - not Trump , Cruz , Carson,  Rubio ,Bush . Not even us down here are pure (except Karl) . 
> We've been given a golden opportunity here . Fix it or become the reason it's screwed up. 
> Act like this is our last chance . Grow up and stop the fighting .
> 
> Give me a hand off this pulpit - the airs thin up here.


I disagree with this completely except for decorum. If we can find the flaws and faults of a candidate do you think the Demonrats won't?
Better well vetted than another American, Christian, Jew hater in the White House. 
WE THE PEOPLE !!! *The Government is supposed to work for us Not Foreigners!

*ex. If Rubio and Cruz are all in on increasing the # of H-1b Visas..... we need to know it.

----------

Knightkore (02-04-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

K


> Have you even bothered to consider who you call your SECOND BEST CHOICE????
> 
> Ted Cruz's resume and list of accomplishments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever Had a Look at Ted Cruzs BLOWING MINDS


Has this guy ever done a decent days work in his life ? I see nothing but a boring resume that was built to impress false prophets . 
He's another leech living off taxpayer money and special interest groups . Just another one of the political class that I'm sick and tired of . Who funds him? 
You shouldn't put all your eggs in one basket PK because what we all knew was going to happen when this started is ,in fact happening . They have destroyed Carson ,one outsider that was dangerous , now they've put the target on Trump . Guess who's next ! Cruz will be gone by June and little Marco or perhaps Jeb will take the lead . And the lame will be happy and rally behind the GOP . And you will because at that time it'll be anybody but Hillary .
If it's not Trump or( Cruz )I'll sit this one out . Because the powers to be really don't give a shit who you want because that Apple cart can't be upset .

----------

Knightkore (02-04-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> You're still up.
> 
> Your = possessive form of you.
> 
> "Your penis is so large."
> 
> You're = You are
> 
> "You're right. I am a big dick nigga."


Yeah , I've got to apologize for the frailties that sometime appear on my post . My eyesight is failing and I use one of these little tablets . My finger (which I'm giving you right now ) is twice the size of the buttons and that's not helping .
Not complaining though. I can post anywhere with this thing.

----------

Knightkore (02-04-2016)

----------


## potlatch

> Maybe. He does have a huge ego.
> 
> 
> But he trolls his opponents. His lack of class bothers me. You can be tough and still have class.


Yes, I agree with you. He doesn't know when to stop and it turns people off. I've been disappointed in him since he refused to take part in the last debate, like a childish temper tantrum. I'd like to have been a fly on the wall when he went home after he lost in Iowa.

----------

